# Uber deliberately not reimbursing tolls unless requested?



## Vitticeps (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been driving for Uber and Lyft for about a year now. I only do it part time and only have about 600 trips under my belt with Uber. Almost EVERY time I incur a toll during a trip, Uber's system does not automatically reimburse me. I learned very early on that anytime I take a toll road on a trip to immediately after the trip updates, check to see if the toll reimbursement is there. 90+% of the time, it is not and I have to request the reimbursement manually.

Recently, Uber support has started asking for a receipt to process the toll reimbursement. The North Texas toll roads are all 100% electronic billing, there are no immediate receipts. Each time they ask for proof, I push back that my route clearly shows I took a toll road and they have access to the same toll calculator website that I do and that's all the proof I'm willing to provide. Each time I push back, they go ahead and reimburse me. 

Of the 608 trips I've done thus far, I've had to manually request reimbursement 74 times (I counted them in the Support Messages section of the app). Meanwhile on the Lyft platform, I have done about 200 trips and never once have they missed a toll reimbursement.

I truly feel like Uber is deliberately avoiding paying tolls. Maybe to keep costs to the passengers lower? Hell, maybe they're charging the passenger and pocketing the money unless I request it?

Either way, frustrating.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber will never miss opportunity to take advantage of a driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I never have had a Lyft trip on a toll road. I have had to ask for the toll from Uber, however. Uber always has re-imbursed me. It never has asked for a receipt, although I always get one.

There are only two toll roads in the Washington Metropolitan Area, though. They are in Virginia. There are toll roads, tunnels and bridges around Baltimore and on a bridge across the Chesapeake Bay (just past Annapolis), but I have yet to get a TNC trip that required me to use one of those roads. In all the years that I have been driving a cab, I have had to use one of those roads around Baltimore or across the Chesapeake no more than five times. I do not even remember the last trip that I had to use one of the Maryland facilities. I have had to use the Virginia roads on occasion, but not often.


----------



## Brockmoore (Jul 22, 2016)

There needs to be a lawsuit over this. I'm done spending hours checking every trip to make sure I'm getting paid correctly meanwhile they report record profits.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Recently, Uber support has started asking for a receipt to process the toll reimbursement. The North Texas toll roads are all 100% electronic billing,

Same here.. It's a real PITA.. I have no flipping receipt it's all electronic..


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never been reimbursed and never bothered to ask. Can't deal with idiots for .50 cents.


----------



## Brockmoore (Jul 22, 2016)

I bet the riders get charged 100% of the time though. In just a few minutes only looking at rides 15$ or more and for July only I've found 7, I would estimate 30$+ in tolls I have not been paid for. And yes NTTA all electronic.


----------



## Rattlers88 (May 16, 2016)

In my market I've gotten automatically paid for every toll I've gone through. The problem you likely have is variable toll rates (mine are all fixed). If Uber doesn't know how you paid or if the rate goes up or down based on demand there's no way they can figure the amount. While yes its all electronic I'd be willing to bet you can sign on to your NITA account and get a statement showing what you paid and when.


----------



## JDubb (Jun 3, 2016)

Uber pays for the tolls I don't travel but, the ones that I do use don't pay me for them. Typical, screwed up, FUuber.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Uber had never automatically paid for any tolls I had to pay. Whenever I submit a request I always have to correct them. I once sent a request for $10, attached 2 receipts totalling $10, get an email that they resolved my trip issue and paid me $5. This happens every single time, almost as if done on purpose.


----------



## GentleBenTX (Aug 22, 2016)

Driver beware! I have to check daily, comparing my toll tag account for tolls against every trip to see that tolls are being paid! In most cases, they are reimbursed when a toll review is requested. However, this is a lot of unnecessary accounting work that costs me time and therefore money! Then on many occasions, I have to fight to get reimbursements. Especially when the toll is incurred by TEXpress. They are not associated with my toll tag company, NTTA. They do although bill NTTA for the tolls. The problem is that it could be days. sometimes a week. This does not fit into the 48 hour window Uber has set forth to request toll reviews to receive reimbursement. This takes even more time. I have been back and forth with support all day since this morning for a toll review I submitted incurred by TEXpress on 12/16/16, but not billed until 12/20/16. This is totally out of my control. But since Uber support is outsourced and the respondents are working from a script, it is very difficult. Because of the issues I have getting these tolls reimbursed and the time it takes to account for missing tolls, I have began to poll drivers I meet to find that many of them are not even aware of this. If I didn't chase Uber for these missing tolls, I would loose hundreds if not better than a thousand dollars over the course of a year. It sounds to me that a class action lawsuit may be in order if Uber does not get a grip on this!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Brockmoore said:


> There needs to be a lawsuit over this. I'm done spending hours checking every trip to make sure I'm getting paid correctly meanwhile they report record profits.


lol what "record profits" exactly ? Uber has NEVER recorded a single profit. In fact, they normally lose billions here in the US annually.

Think about how many people are not seeing the fact that they don't receive the toll charge. Think about how much money they are collecting for the tolls but not reimbursing. You need to get a hold of a lawyer. And it would be wise to contact local news networks investigative departments. The only way Uber will stop trying to get over on the drivers there is if there is some news coverage on it.


----------



## GentleBenTX (Aug 22, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol what "record profits" exactly ? Uber has NEVER recorded a single profit. In fact, they normally lose billions here in the US annually.
> 
> Think about how many people are not seeing the fact that they don't receive the toll charge. Think about how much money they are collecting for the tolls but not reimbursing. You need to get a hold of a lawyer. And it would be wise to contact local news networks investigative departments. The only way Uber will stop trying to get over on the drivers there is if there is some news coverage on it.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I ride on toll roads all the time - at least a couple times per shift (tolls are a -sadly- growing trend in the Seattle area). Uber automatically reimburses me for the toll without needing to contact them. It doesn't reimburse toll LANE use, as far as I know. As far as I can tell it automatically does it if it can see you drove over the toll road in your trip summary.


----------



## GentleBenTX (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, you are definitely more fortunate than most drivers. Just read the threads in this blog site. I am definitely not alone! I am still fighting for a $3.75 toll not reimbursed. This is day 2 and the 10th email!


----------



## eduardo65reyes (May 20, 2016)

I drive in the Philadelphia tri-state area with well over 1,300 trips, lucky to say never had a toll reimbursement issue with Uber. Experience has tought me that once I finish my drop off in New Jersey, stay working in the south Jersey area until you get a PAX going back to Philly. Uber always pays me both tolls, to and from!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In Orlando i end up paying more in tolls than i do in gasoline on very consistant basis. Uber just seems to be pushing me further and further away, but when taking someone to the airport for $12-13 includes $2.50 in tolls... they can't be messing around with this...

(in a taxi)

"It's 2.25 in tolls, your other option is to go the long way that will take $15 more for red lights"

"Let's go that way" the passenger respounds.

*push button 12 times to add $2.25*

(in an Uber)

"I got underpaid on tolls for the following trips today. A B C. Here's the webpage from sunpass for the times and plazas highlighted"

"we are still looking into this on trips X Y Z"

"That was yesterday, todays are A B C." 

Or better yet...

"We are looking into your claims on unpaid tolls, i need Blank for documentation" says CSR.

"Which support ticket? I have 4 pending now for unpaid tolls" i reply.

"No this ticket is for 4 different trips" they reply.

"No i have 4 different tickets for a grand total of 19 trip adjustments" i reply.


Kinda a sick joke, for the year i'm at thousands of dollars in tolls. So glad i'm doing a taxi full time again.


----------



## GentleBenTX (Aug 22, 2016)

eduardo65reyes said:


> I drive in the Philadelphia tri-state area with well over 1,300 trips, lucky to say never had a toll reimbursement issue with Uber. Experience has tought me that once I finish my drop off in New Jersey, stay working in the south Jersey area until you get a PAX going back to Philly. Uber always pays me both tolls, to and from!


Wish I was so lucky. About half my tolls are missed. And as a matter of fact, there are some I use on a regular basis they miss everytime. I point these out regularly, but it's never corrected. They typically pay for them once pointed out, but the biggest issue I have is all the drivers I speak to who have no idea! Especially the new drivers. There must be thousands of dollars ripped off from drivers daily based on my experience. What really irritates me is when I get billed by a third party toll company that takes longer than their 48 hour requirement and they fight it. It's not my fault it takes 3-5 days before it hits my till account. And typically it's $3-6 tolls! The last one that sparked my involvement in this blog took 2 days and countless emails to recover!


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Brockmoore said:


> There needs to be a lawsuit over this. I'm done spending hours checking every trip to make sure I'm getting paid correctly meanwhile they report record profits.


Agree. I just spent hr going over my trips. Matching trips to google maps to find 90% uber has shorted me on avg $2.00. Time for class action. The time we accept the ride we should be compesated. The longer the distance the more should be done. This would stop the cancle trips .


----------



## lightninlou (Aug 19, 2017)

Uber is now flat out to the point of refusing to pay my tolls saying it "doesn't meet their standards" whatever that means
I've been begging for my toll reimbursement on every trip since May 1st
Also lie about paying you when they didn't


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lightninlou said:


> Uber is now flat out to the point of refusing to pay my tolls saying it "doesn't meet their standards" whatever that means
> I've been begging for my toll reimbursement on every trip since May 1st
> Also lie about paying you when they didn't


This Company has no Will to Act Right !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When I was ubering full time (back in the day or sending support emails) I would have at any one given time 5-15 requests for toll reimbursements.

I had a form email for doing it.


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

I've started asking riders to pay the tolls, telling them that Uber has changed their policy. Because the OP is right, Uber doesn't pay tolls anymore, which is ridiculous... they charge the rider for them, but don't pay the driver when the driver pays it. So... no more. Rider pays, and I let them know far in advance of that toll road so I can let them off early if necessary. Uber has lost all credit with me.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Squeaking Lion said:


> I've started asking riders to pay the tolls, telling them that Uber has changed their policy. Because the OP is right, Uber doesn't pay tolls anymore, which is ridiculous... they charge the rider for them, but don't pay the driver when the driver pays it. So... no more. Rider pays, and I let them know far in advance of that toll road so I can let them off early if necessary. Uber has lost all credit with me.


I just double checked my rides for the past week and all of the bridge tolls were paid. I am also in the bay area (east bay) so I will be checking more closely. There is a law that you can fall back on. Uber does not stand a chance of winning if you have the proof. Uber is the one of the scummiest companies in America so their reputation helps you if you need to go to court.


----------

